# Hormones?



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

Hi, all - I'm new to the group. I was diagosed with IBS about 10 years ago. At that time it was alternating constipation/diarrhea. Now it's all diarrhea since being pregnant with my second child. Before, just taking Citrucel fixed everything, and I was "normal" and could eat/do what I wanted.Now, nothing seems to work, and I've developed anxiety as well and am on meds for that (Buspar, and tapering off Klonopin). Also seeing an accupuncturist who gave me Emperor's tea pills - but they seem to be making me worse. Plus getting my period seems to be a trigger?Has anyone else had experience with hormones triggering IBS? Anyone use herbal supplements? Also, does anyone take FiberChoice supplements? Any advice/suggestions would be MUCH appreciated? Thanks.


----------



## ztamommy (Jun 1, 2002)

Hi! A somewhat similar problem - and I have found THE CURE!! For years I had severe pains, lower left side, around the time of my periods. No Dr. would ever give me a real diagnosis and had several gyn procedures to reduce fibroids, etc. Tried all the usual antispasmadics, anti-imflammatory, etc. It wasn't until I visited with a gastro nurse before considering a colonoscopy that she gave me an article on hormones/gyn/IBS problems. Made sense to me. All along I felt my disabling, depressing, doesn't-go-away pain was related to my periods. So I asked my Dr. to give me a shot of Depro-Provera. Figured if I got rid of my period, I'd get rid of my pain. (I'm 46, don't want an unnecessary hyst, but needed relief) Well, it's been 6 months (3 shots) and I have not had one day of my usual pain. Hooray!! Life is good again and I'm nice to be around again := Talk to your dr. if you think this might help! Lori


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

I have been going through perimenopause but I have noticed that about that time of month maybe two weeks before my left side hurts alot and the doctor said it can trigger by hormones. I do think that is true or it is in my case.Then the rest of month I don't have much pain or bloating as bad usually. Just never know with IBSCSnowdove


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

yep know that pain. Usually I get it every other month. Dr says it is pain caused by ovulating. Usually get a bout of D around the same time


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

I have "the pain" too! At ovulation I suffer from painful ovulation, then severe spastic cramping in my colon; this leads to C. Every month.. the same vicious circle.Birth control pills make me worse, as then extra hormones make me have IBS every day instead of a bad few days a month(then it is mild other days)You are NOT ALONE!


----------

